# Audi TT 225 mods



## mdenardo (Aug 8, 2002)

I have a 225 hp coupe that is APR chipped. From here what are the best bang for the buck mods to throw on, other than exhaust. Now i am thinking to go with the samco silicone intake and turbo hoses. I've heard they are great over stock!?! What else do you guys think and/or have you done!!??


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 225 mods (mdenardo)*

chip
exhaust
dv
intake
fmic
that is the order i believe is best bang for buck. if you have the externally ribbed intake hose, you do NOT need the Samco. i watched my car on the dyno with 100 octane and 19psi, spin the wheels on the thing. even putting out the mad power mine did, the intake hose doesn't even flinch! once you've added an intake, you're then able to get enough air thru fast enough to keep up with the turbo's demands. check out the http://www.evoms.com intake stuff. pretty sure that's the site. it's Evolution Motorsports. comes with heatshield and everything. once you've added the intake and exhaust, your car will stop flattening out after 5500 and pull to 7k hard.


----------



## nasTTcar (Dec 8, 2001)

*What did you get on the dyno???*

Yours and my TT are almost identically modded.
I would love to know what you got on the dyno.
Email me at [email protected]
Thx John


----------



## NYCTT225 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you get on the dyno??? (nasTTcar)*

Hey guys, I've pondered getting the APR chip and since you have it, you'd be best to answer a few questions for me if you don't mind ...
Does it make that much a difference? Could you describe the initial feel.
Is it a smooth torque curve or is it like a rush at 3000 and then a settling off towards 6500.
Gas mileage suffer at all?
That's it. I appreciate it


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: What did you get on the dyno??? (NYCTT225)*

i have the Giac, myself. it is VERY noticable. if your car is stock otherwise, you'll get some tapering off of the rush at about 5500-6k. but you still, at that RPM have WAY more power and torque than stock. once you add an exhaust and intake, you're pulling HARD to 7k. the rush of power is really cool at 3k. it's not a dangerous, uncontrollable rush but it is noticable over stock. you'll be smiling, lets just put it that way


----------



## NYCTT225 (Jun 13, 2003)

Fair enough thanks!


----------



## mdenardo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 225 mods (mdenardo)*

I love my APR. It is an awesome mod and my friends with gti 180 and beetle S (180) love it as well. I will admit it has a few bumps in the end of the torque curve but just yesterday(literally) I put in the evo diverter valve and the car feels AWESOME. It pulls all the way to 7K and hard. No exhaust, no intake, just chip and dv. My sister has a wrx and I can pull away pretty decently on the highway and that is a car about as fast as the s4! Do what you want but I have not een disappointed one bit.


----------



## superXracing (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: What did you get on the dyno??? (NYCTT225)*

NYC TT,
The APR chip is the biggest butt dyno difference you will receive from any mod! The first time I switched back to stock mode - I was like OMG that is slow! Then the first time I bought 100 octane, wow.


----------



## NYCTT225 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: What did you get on the dyno??? (superXracing)*

Thanks again for the feedback guys. I'm definately gonna check it out further.


----------



## BZ (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 225 mods (mdenardo)*

I put in a GIAC and it is a different car (the second gen).
BZ


----------

